# 2.7T Front Mount?



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

Any one have an A6 2.7T with front mount?


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

i want to do it by summer


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

Are you talking about the APR snub mount or the like.
I just put one in my car while I did the TB, apparently I put it in backwards oops. it still stiffened it up though. I'll have to turn it around when I align the carrier. The nurl is suppose to be pushed on to the mounting piece, I thought it was the stop.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

Front mount intercoolers.
I have yet to see one on a 2.7T A6.
A buddy of mine is getting ready to do it, and I really wanted to see some pics of it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

I've seen several B5 S4s with front mounts, but no A6s with a front mount.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

Thats so weird, the B5 S4 is a great car, but you never see the C5 A6 with a front mount, I wonder why 
Any suggestions?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

There was a thread on AZ a month or so ago about a company making a kit 
edit, found it
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...mount


_Modified by TheBurninator at 11:43 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Thanks man!
Why doesn't anyone in here have a front mount?
What do you guys think of having a front mount intercooler?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

Just do it, it is bound to be better then stock. I would run one on my rado, but I rarely see ambient temps over 80 degrees up here in-between 8000 ft and 10,000ft above sealevel. My boost is awesume right now that it is winter out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_Thanks man!
Why doesn't anyone in here have a front mount?
What do you guys think of having a front mount intercooler?

Its a PITA to plumb in, not alot of gains over the sidemounts.
Personally i would get bigger sidemounts for a better price









_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Just do it, it is bound to be better then stock. I would run one on my rado, but I rarely see ambient temps over 80 degrees up here in-between 8000 ft and 10,000ft above sealevel. My boost is awesume right now that it is winter out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It is much better than stock. No plastic end tanks, but the fitment just doesnt look right to me with the piping. It looks sloppy to me.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

Yea, I think the right way to do it looks wise is hide the piping behind some dark mesh. That pick on AZ looks way too busy for me, but since I do not have the 2.7TT, I will leave it up to you guys.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Yea, I think the right way to do it looks wise is hide the piping behind some dark mesh. That pick on AZ looks way too busy for me, but since I do not have the 2.7TT, I will leave it up to you guys. 

it fits behind the grills and fog lights, but barely.
I will be going this route
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_.....http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors.

Hey Burninator
I've been looking at those eBay models for a while, but I don’t know of anyone that have bought them and actually done some testing on them.
The problem I see with these is that they are pretty much the same as the stock ICs. I've done quite a bit of research on IC design etc and from what I've read increasing the thickness will not necessarily give you huge efficiency gains. Apparently thicker IC loose efficiency on the back of the IC . The back is obviously hotter. What you want is more surface area and charge rows so the IC can flow better and “catch more air”. If you look at the eBay ones, they are just about the same size as stock, and have less charge rows than stock. The rows might be a little bigger so I guess that might not be as big of a deal, but I wish someone had a set so it can be tested. Even if they don't give you the gains of an Awe set, if it's 75% of an Awe set, $300 is way less than $1300, so I'll be fine with that!
I've seen a pic of a Dahlback setup where they plumbed in a set of secondary ICs to front of the radiator (left and right). I was actually going to see if this would be possible to do on the cheap with a second set of stock ICs. Just waiting for summer...







I'll see if I can find the pic and post it. Personally I would prefer not so show the IC in front... That's too much of a giveaway that there is some power under the hood....








Here's some comparisons and Info...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...c.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

go with the front mount!! heres an awesome website for c5s and pretty much all audi and vw's and a pic
http://www.jhmotorsports.com/s...d=212


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOOD RICK* »_go with the front mount!! heres an awesome website for c5s and pretty much all audi and vw's and a pic
http://www.jhmotorsports.com/s...d=212

nice! awesome link for maintenance and performance parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

My question is why don't any of you have a front mount?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_My question is why don't any of you have a front mount?

I just got the car two months ago.......thats my excuse
and I probably won't upgrade to a front mount until I do K04's


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_
Hey Burninator
I've been looking at those eBay models for a while, but I don’t know of anyone that have bought them and actually done some testing on them.
The problem I see with these is that they are pretty much the same as the stock ICs. I've done quite a bit of research on IC design etc and from what I've read increasing the thickness will not necessarily give you huge efficiency gains. Apparently thicker IC loose efficiency on the back of the IC . The back is obviously hotter. What you want is more surface area and charge rows so the IC can flow better and “catch more air”. If you look at the eBay ones, they are just about the same size as stock, and have less charge rows than stock. The rows might be a little bigger so I guess that might not be as big of a deal, but I wish someone had a set so it can be tested. Even if they don't give you the gains of an Awe set, if it's 75% of an Awe set, $300 is way less than $1300, so I'll be fine with that!
I've seen a pic of a Dahlback setup where they plumbed in a set of secondary ICs to front of the radiator (left and right). I was actually going to see if this would be possible to do on the cheap with a second set of stock ICs. Just waiting for summer...







I'll see if I can find the pic and post it. Personally I would prefer not so show the IC in front... That's too much of a giveaway that there is some power under the hood....








Here's some comparisons and Info...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...c.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie

I still feel that not having plastic end tanks would be beneficial by itself. No plastic end tanks is piece of mind, and for the price you cant complain. I can't justify spending 1300 bucks on intercoolers for a daily driver. Hell I couldnt justify it on the corrado either. 1300 bucks is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

not a bad price for that FMIC


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOOD RICK* »_go with the front mount!! heres an awesome website for c5s...

Hey Rick
Damn that's a great deal for a complete kit. I like the fact that it is hidden also. I wonder how good the airflow is though. Looks like the bottom one gets aur from the lower air dam and the top throught the grill.
Great link!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_.. No plastic end tanks is piece of mind, and ...for the price you cant complain. ...I can't justify spending 1300 

I can see that. And 300 is definitely not a bad deal.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (skippyunit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippyunit* »_My question is why don't any of you have a front mount?

I do - my 2.5TDI came with one from the factory







I only have a single turbo though - I would think the plumbing for twins would get pretty complicated.
No pics I'm afraid cos I'm not at home, but its the full size of the rad, ~2" inlet and outlet, and about 1" thick.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
I do - my 2.5TDI came with one from the factory


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
I do - my 2.5TDI came with one from the factory







I only have a single turbo though - I would think the plumbing for twins would get pretty complicated.
No pics I'm afraid cos I'm not at home, but its the full size of the rad, ~2" inlet and outlet, and about 1" thick.

Wait wait... yours is only a single turbo? I would have thought it would be twins.








I wish the US got that motor... I would have gotten it over the 2.7 in a heartbeat


----------

